# removal of sutures ??



## TiffanyNH (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello I hv a question... Removal of sutures? If it is by another physician other then the one who put them in, is there a code to bill this service? Or is it not appropriate to charge a fee?  I hv found 3 codes 2 of them are for removal of sutures under anthesia and the other one I found is S0630 but no charge is associated with code. We did not do it under anthesia, does anyone know what would be appropriate?  Txs for the help..  Tiffany


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 4, 2009)

Below is the Q&A from CPT Assistant, Dec. 2002, on suture removal:

If a physician removes sutures during an office visit that were originally placed by a different physician, how should the suture removal be reported? 

AMA:

If the physician who removed the sutures did not place the sutures, then the suture removal would be considered part of evaluation and management.

S0630 is carrier discretion.  I would check with the carrier in question to see if they recognize/pay for this code.  If not, you would report an E/M service based on the documentation. (*normally* a low service)


----------



## TiffanyNH (Dec 4, 2009)

Txs sooo much that is what I thought!  Just needed some validation! Appreciate the help!  Tiffany


----------



## MsMaddy (Dec 4, 2009)

We use e/m code with dx code v58.32. We see pt's from the hospital that their doctor placed the suture and then they come to our office for the removal. It works. Hope this helps!

Msmaddy


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 4, 2009)

If the E&M does not work it is because this service is in the global timefram so you have to bill the same surgical code used by the surgeon and append the 55 modifier.  The dx is V58.32 , you do not code a wound code


----------

